# Unterschied zwischen ispconfig 2.x und 3



## Wh1sper (7. Juni 2009)

Bitte um Vergebung, wenn dies irgendwo im Forum steht, ich finde es nicht.
Auf ispconfig.de ist auch kein Wort dazu.
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen beiden Version?
Beim überfliegen der Installation sieht es für mich so aus, das z.B. Squirrelmail nun ein Distributionspaket ist und nicht mehr nur ein package addon für IspConfig.
Überhaupt schein sich vornehmlich was in Sachen Konfiguration von emails getan zu haben.
Welche Unterschiede gibt es noch?
Mir reichen jetzt ein paar Anhaltspunkte oder ein Link wos steht, ich werde es mir in einer Virtualbox ansehen.


----------



## Falcon37 (7. Juni 2009)

Mit sowas wie einer Liste kann ich auch nicht dienen, aber hier mal eine seeehr kleine Liste:



ISPConfig 3 sieht besser aus als 2
Für die Installtion von 2 braucht man eine Domain - für 3 keine.
In Version 2 kann man wählen ob man ProFTP oder vsftpd verwenden will, in Version 3 aber nur proftpd wenn ich mich korrekt erinnere
Keine Traffic Statistiken in ISPConfig 3 bis jetzt
Wer Kunden hat sollte vll. lieber Version 2 nehmen, ich hatte mit 3 in der Sache Probleme


----------



## hahni (5. Apr. 2011)

Das mit dem besser aussehen, ist natürlich immer eine individuelle Sache. Ich finde die Optik von ISPConfig 2 samt Baumstruktur erheblich ansprechender. Deswegen habe ich bisher auch noch kein ISPConfig 3 im Einsatz.


----------



## F4RR3LL (6. Apr. 2011)

Die passende Antwort ist denke ich ,,,, ispconfig 2 und ispconfig 3 lassen sich nicht mal so eben vergleichen. Sie sind vom Grundsatz her für einen ähnlichen Verwendungszweck, jedoch komplett unterschiedlich.


----------

